
Dwayne Johnson for President - prawn
http://www.gq.com/story/dwayne-johnson-for-president-cover
======
warsharks
isnt he Samoan by birth meaning he cant run for president? im no expert on US
politics but if memory serves the reason Arnie could never actually run was
that you had to be US born to be president (i may be completely wrong here
though)

~~~
prawn
He was born in California. From Wikipedia: "Born in California and raised in
New Zealand and the U.S. states of Hawaii and Pennsylvania..."

Has US and Canadian citizenships.

